# [A] â€“ Eternal (Blutkessel) sucht Heiler und Hexenmeister für SSC & TK



## Koreander (10. November 2007)

[A] &#8211; Eternal (Blutkessel) sucht Heiler und Hexenmeister für SSC & TK

Wir die Gilde Eternal suchen derzeit noch Heiler und Hexenmeister für unsere Raids im Schlangenschrein sowie im Auge. Der aktuelle Status sieht folgendermaßen aus: SSC 5/6 und TK 3/4. Dein Equipment sollte demnach entsprechend angepasst sein; Also du kennst Karazhan von innen und hast bei der Lootvergabe ordentlich zugeschlagen.

Des weiteren solltest du in der Lage sein dir unbekannte Encounter eigenständig anzueignen sowie Taktiken und Aufgabenverteilungen entsprechend zu erfüllen. Das farmen von Buff-Food, Pots etc. ist natürlich auch gerne gesehen.

Deine Aktivität ingame sollte es dir erlauben wenigstens an 3+ Raidtagen in der Woche am Raidgeschehen teilzunehmen.

Solltet ihr Interesse haben schaut einfach bei uns im Forum vorbei oder sprecht ingame Arcani, Archane oder Koryna an. Gerne könnt ihr auch im TS vorbeischauen um nähere Infos zur Gildenstruktur etc. zu erfahren.

Forum: http://www.eternal-online.net/


----------

